# Broadband Internet used to be fast....Now SLOW!! please help.



## lem02 (May 13, 2005)

hey,
im running a wireless internet connection and it used to run at like 20-30kbps buit now its running like a 56k modem. the fastest speed ive had since the problem started is 7kbps and itn didnt stay there for long! 
i was wondering if any spyware or viruses have changes the internet speed restriction? (if thats possibe) but i did a virus scan and its all clean. same with the spyware. 
:4-dontkno 
WHAT SHOULD I DO!!
hope you guys can help.
let me know if u need any more info and ill see if i can find it out for ya.

thanx,Lem02


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

We will need more information to help you with this. What did you use to scan for viruses and spyware? What kind of network equipment are you using?


----------



## lem02 (May 13, 2005)

i used Norton anti-virus 2005 and ad-aware.
in device manager it say i have a Netgear WG121 802.11g Wireless USB2.0 Adapter under 'Network Adapters'. But under modems it says PCI SoftV92 Modem.

Does this help???
thanx, 
Lem02


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

See if you can run the online scan in my sig. Norton misses some viruses and this sounds like malware of some sort.


----------



## lem02 (May 13, 2005)

i ran the whole thing (took a while) and at the end this is what it came up said under the "Recover" section of the scan. (everything in bold)

*Virus Scan 0 virus cleaned, 2 viruses deleted 


Results:
We have detected 2 infected file(s) with 2 virus(es) on your computer. Only 0 out of 0 infected files are displayed: - 0 virus(es) passed, 0 virus(es) no action available 
- 0 virus(es) cleaned, 0 virus(es) uncleanable 
- 2 virus(es) deleted, 0 virus(es) undeletable 
- 0 virus(es) not found, 0 virus(es) unaccessible 
Detected File Associated Virus Name Action Taken 




Trojan/Worm Check 0 worm/Trojan horse deleted 

What we checked:
Malicious activity by a Trojan horse program. Although a Trojan seems like a harmless program, it contains malicious code and once installed can cause damage to your computer. 
Results:
We have detected 0 Trojan horse program(s) and worm(s) on your computer. Only 0 out of 0 Trojan horse programs and worms are displayed: - 0 worm(s)/Trojan(s) passed, 0 worm(s)/Trojan(s) no action available 
- 0 Worm(s)/Trojan(s) deleted, 0 worm(s)/Trojan(s) undeletable 
Trojan/Worm Name Trojan/Worm Type Action Taken 




Spyware Check 28 spyware programs removed 

What we checked:
Whether personal information was tracked and reported by spyware. Spyware is often installed secretly with legitimate programs downloaded from the Internet. 
Results:
We have detected 28 spyware(s) on your computer. Only 0 out of 0 spywares are displayed: - 0 spyware(s) passed, 0 spyware(s) no action available 
- 28 spyware(s) removed, 0 spyware(s) unremovable 
Spyware Name Spyware Type Action Taken 




Microsoft Vulnerability Check 2 vulnerabilities detected 

What we checked:
Microsoft known security vulnerabilities. These are issues Microsoft has identified and released Critical Updates to fix. 
Results:
We have detected 2 vulnerability/vulnerabilities on your computer. Only 0 out of 0 vulnerabilities are displayed.
Risk Level Issue How to Fix 
Important A vulnerability in ASP.NET allows an attacker to bypass the security of an ASP.NET Web site, and access a machine. The attacker gains unauthorized access to some areas of the said Web site, and is able to control it accordingly. The actions that the attacker could take would depend on the specific content being protected. MS05-004 
Critical This update resolves two newly-discovered vulnerabilities in Microsoft Word that could allow an attacker to run arbitrary code on a users system. If a user is logged on with administrative privileges, an attacker who successfully exploited this vulnerability could take complete control of an affected system, including installing programs; viewing, changing, or deleting data; or creating new accounts with full privileges. MS05-023 * 

it is still acting slow but. it seems to be quick in internet explorer. but it is going slow when i use limewire.

hope this helps again.
thanx,
Lem02


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, if it works in IE, you're all set. Since we don't support P2P applications, we can't help you with Limewire issues.


----------

